# Ninjutsu/Jiujitsu in North Melbourne



## Nonfixion (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for preferably a ninjutsu but also interested in checking out jiujitsu in northern melbourne (around moonee ponds/brunswick/maribyrnong) was hoping someone could put me onto some good dojos in the area. I checked google and some forums but most of the reputable schools seem to be in southeast which is at least an hour and a half travel time for me.

Look forward to any replies.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

We are in the CBD, PM me if you want more details.


----------

